# Java Zusammenfassung



## zyclop (20. April 2007)

Hoi, ich bin gerade dran Java in der Schule zu lernen. Unser Lehrer jedoch ist ein vollblut Java Programmierer und kann das nicht auf unsere Stufe bringen. Er erzählt immer zuviel aber nichts wirklich. Hat jemand von euch vieleicht einpaar Java zusammenfassungen als pdf oder so? Oder kennt jemand ein Buch so wie C für Dummies oder so Ich will keine dicken Bücher Lesen sondern so Kompaktreferenzen oder so,. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (20. April 2007)

Moin!
In der Linkliste im Java Forum befinden sich ne Menge Links zu Java Themen 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/130790-linkliste-wichtige-informationsquellen.html
Ist sicherlich auch was für dich dabei...
Wobei ich persönlich Anfängern gerne http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/
empfehle.

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner

Edit: Hab ich den zerix doch glatt um ne ganze minute geschlagen *g*


----------



## zerix (20. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde dieses Buch ziemlich gut, schau es dir einfach mal an
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/

MFG

zEriX


----------



## zerix (20. April 2007)

Da war wohl einer schneller


----------

